# Simrad Go7 vs Cruise 7



## Gatorbyte (11 mo ago)

I am struggling to see the difference between the two product lines. The prince difference is significant. Other than touch screen vs controls, what are the differences? 

TIA


----------



## cbTX (Oct 5, 2017)

If you want to use a higher end card with satellite or aerial imagery, I think you can only use the Go series


----------



## jglidden (Feb 13, 2014)

This page on the simrad webesite details some differences Fishfinders and Chartplotters | Simrad

A main benefit of the GO series (IMO) is that it is NMEA compatible


----------



## david.riina (9 mo ago)

you might wanna do some more research, but im 99% sure the cruise DOES NOT actually lay down your gps tracks or waypoints to save. it just shows you were you currently are.

I have a go 7. nmea + suzuki engine and gateway cable and I'm happy.

every now and again I want to upgrade the go7 to the NSS with real buttons. touchscreen plus wet hands gets annoying!


----------



## Loogie (Jul 24, 2019)

NSS has a better resolution than the GO7


----------



## FlyBy (Jul 12, 2013)

I'm trashing a Go-9 this weekend. I've put up with it for three years. No more.


----------



## BrandonFox (May 14, 2013)

FlyBy said:


> I'm trashing a Go-9 this weekend. I've put up with it for three years. No more.


Can you explain why?


----------



## FlyBy (Jul 12, 2013)

GPS is the slowest to respond that I've ever seen. Reset itself two times and lost all my waypoints and tracks. Depth finder quit displaying last Friday, displayed intermittently after that. Several times when I've turned it on display was too dark to see and I had to change it without being able to see it. Sucked the chrome off of everything in the boat.


----------



## SS06 (Apr 6, 2021)

Cruise is very, very entry level, lower resolution, not as many features, no nmea etc.


----------



## Mako 181 (May 1, 2020)

Cruise will not support NEMA, FMT, or any additional software. You only get what it comes with. 

I have 2 of them but I only use it as a chart.


----------



## SS06 (Apr 6, 2021)

If you want FMT and don't want to spend big bucks on Simrad look at Lowrance. IMO Simrad is the best when you get above the GO series, but for a skiff I can't justify the cost for Simrad because I'm not really using the sonar much if at all...i just bumped up to the 12 inch Lowrance HDS Carbon.. had a 9 inch. I can't wait to see the difference.


----------



## ISLA Mapping (Jan 12, 2020)

Cruise units are just Lowrance Hook units in a Simrad box with a knob. It is the least capable unit in the market and will run a cartoon chart only with no exceptions. It has no ability to display any images. It is best suited for entry level boaters and kids. Go units have been discontinued. They are touch screen only units and the 7 and 9 have the lowest resolution they make. They are best suited for offshore situations. Touch only units are problematic for a host of reasons and especially for smaller boats inshore. We wish GO units were never released and we never recommend them. See the posted video at ISLAmapping.com called Unit Recommendations which discuss GO units in detail.


----------



## finbully (Jan 26, 2013)

In electronics, you typically get what you pay for.


----------



## ISLA Mapping (Jan 12, 2020)

That is definitely true chart plotters. But there are still situations where the latest and greatest isn't necessarily the best choice. For instance, the new NSS EVO3_S units (Replaced the EVO3 units) cost about twice as much as a new EVO3 today. We sell the EVO3 12" new at $2,300 but the EVO3_S 12" is price controlled at $4,300. The truth is for any small boat that is not running radar, multiple displays and a couple of transducers, the S model is not worth the extra approximate $2,000.. There is zero performance difference any boater could notice between the two if the unit is to be used as a stand alone unit with a single transducer. We have compared them side by side a number of times. I think you can get a EVO3 12" for less than a new EVO3_S 9". My read is the EVO3 12" is probably the best overall value in the entire market at this time for any inshore rig. Also, the brand new Simrad NSX model is not something we currently would recommend either because it has a brand new operating system that has some software issues that have not been totally vetted yet and there are some performance problems we noted with it. It was running very slow with CMAP booted up at the Miami show. It replaced the GO units as a touch only unit. It also does not support any 3rd party charts yet and only runs CMAP. It will be probably about a year for kinks to be worked out of the NSX. So, the newest releases are not always the best choice and those that do their homework up front on the details with the curtains pulled back usually end up the happiest.


----------



## EOD2305 (Nov 7, 2020)

ISLA Mapping said:


> That is definitely true chart plotters. But there are still situations where the latest and greatest isn't necessarily the best choice. For instance, the new NSS EVO3_S units (Replaced the EVO3 units) cost about twice as much as a new EVO3 today. We sell the EVO3 12" new at $2,300 but the EVO3_S 12" is price controlled at $4,300. The truth is for any small boat that is not running radar, multiple displays and a couple of transducers, the S model is not worth the extra approximate $2,000.. There is zero performance difference any boater could notice between the two if the unit is to be used as a stand alone unit with a single transducer. We have compared them side by side a number of times. I think you can get a EVO3 12" for less than a new EVO3_S 9". My read is the EVO3 12" is probably the best overall value in the entire market at this time for any inshore rig. Also, the brand new Simrad NSX model is not something we currently would recommend either because it has a brand new operating system that has some software issues that have not been totally vetted yet and there are some performance problems we noted with it. It was running very slow with CMAP booted up at the Miami show. It replaced the GO units as a touch only unit. It also does not support any 3rd party charts yet and only runs CMAP. It will be probably about a year for kinks to be worked out of the NSX. So, the newest releases are not always the best choice and those that do their homework up front on the details with the curtains pulled back usually end up the happiest.


Excellent comparison. As a consumer / owner of the EVO3 S 12" and a GO 9 on two different bay boats, your analysis is spot on. I will also say that I had nothing but issues with the GO 9 but a lot of the problems were later attributed to a bad ground connection due to the fault of the installer. Still, starting off with the superior EVO3 S 12" and then stepping down to a GO series was...night and day difference that's why I hate when boat dealers pre-install electronics and accessories on new boats.


----------



## david.riina (9 mo ago)

I'm not gonna defend my simrad go 7 and say its super amazing. cause it aint. 

im glad i bought mine like 2 years during a black friday sale for $650 with the 3in1 transducer included.

I will say i have had zero problems with it. no loss of waypoints, no reading issues, etc etc. but then again my boats wiring and electronics are pretty simple. The gps is slow to boot up but once its up its always been 100% fine. 

I primarily fish inshore and dont RELY on my gps for much of anything, which is why im ok with it. also the simrad to suzuki connection and no need for any other gauges was a nice bonus.

If i ran the FMT chip I would have ponied up for the nss or evo. 

my buddy here on cape has a cruise 7. its built in chart sucks.


----------



## EOD2305 (Nov 7, 2020)

david.riina said:


> I'm not gonna defend my simrad go 7 and say its super amazing. cause it aint.
> 
> im glad i bought mine like 2 years during a black friday sale for $650 with the 3in1 transducer included.
> 
> ...


I was really sold on SIMRAD after having the EVO3 S 12, both of the products I spoke about were in the panhandle of Florida area (Destin). I since purchased a Ranger Banshee that may as well had no fish finder / gps on it. I figured since I got orders to Camp Lejeune and I was familiar with the area and I would be fishing very shallow 90% of the time, I would see what the Black Friday sale would bring. I ended up getting a Garmin 94 SV with 3 in 1 Trans. All in all, happy with the purchase, had an issue with the trans, but Garmin made it right. However, I wish I did more research, because I will be retiring to Port Charlotte area and I have also recently found out that FMT is not compatible with Garmin.

I guess I will use my current set up to learn the area before deciding what I want to do. I know I want to keep a skiff, but I also want a bay boat such as 2300 HPS or even a 2500 Hybrid for near shore days. Either way I am going to depart ways with Garmin...Tight lines.


----------

